# How do I euthanize an Axolotl...



## Mrs_Moko (Feb 26, 2009)

I picked up an axolotl from a friend about 4 weeks ago. He was already in pretty bad shape, not eaten for a month, and in poor water conditions. 

After keeping him in the fridge for the last 3-4 weeks he seems a little happier, with colour coming back into his gills and trying to eat, but not really succeeding. He's still very skinny and I'm wondering just how happy the little guy is. 

Is my keeping him alive just prolonging his misery? I keep thinking that euthanasia is the best option, but have no idea how to go about it, let alone bring myself to do it. :cry:

Any advice/help would be appreciated

Cheers


----------



## Tsubakai (Feb 26, 2009)

Mrs_Moko said:


> I picked up an axolotl from a friend about 4 weeks ago. He was already in pretty bad shape, not eaten for a month, and in poor water conditions.
> 
> *After keeping him in the fridge for the last 3-4 weeks* he seems a little happier, with colour coming back into his gills and trying to eat, but not really succeeding. He's still very skinny and I'm wondering just how happy the little guy is.
> 
> ...



Is this a typo?

I've read that earthworms are good for axolotls that weren't eating. What foods have you tried it on?


----------



## Mrs_Moko (Feb 26, 2009)

No its not a typo... they need to be kept between about 10-14 degrees. The fridge is the best place due to our climate.


----------



## Tsubakai (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd read 15-18 degrees when I was trying to save one in a similar situation. Mine had been kept poorly for more than 6 months though, nothing I did helped so he ended up in the freezer.


----------



## jessb (Feb 26, 2009)

Mrs_Moko said:


> No its not a typo... they need to be kept between about 10-14 degrees. The fridge is the best place due to our climate.


 
Your fridge _should_ be less than 4C if you are using it to keep food...


----------



## mebebrian (Feb 26, 2009)

dang, if i was him id be cold!


----------



## missllama (Feb 26, 2009)

jessb said:


> Your fridge _should_ be less than 4C if you are using it to keep food...




lol i was going to say...


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 26, 2009)

14-18C is fine for them,under10C and they won't eat.Correct temp for a fridge is 3C.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 26, 2009)

To euth fish you generally put them in water, then put them in the freezer. They calmy fall into a sleep, and their brain dies in their sleep, its the kindest way.


----------



## kupper (Feb 26, 2009)

sell him to a asian karaoke bar !


----------



## Sturdy (Feb 26, 2009)

STOP......its hammer time!


----------



## m.punja (Feb 26, 2009)

you need your fry pan on hot, real hot, with oil

I hope everything works out for you, sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Feb 26, 2009)

40 grit sandpaper. Doubles as makeup remover. 

a hammer might be of use?


----------



## itbites (Feb 26, 2009)

Just take that next step to the freezer, he's already half way there


----------



## Schlumpe (Feb 26, 2009)

From Fridge to Microwave. (in tupperware of course).


----------

